# Pink toe first molt HELP!!!



## OctaPink (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a new Pink Toe owner & she/he is having first molt. Started last night & was active...I turned off light (I think this was a bad idea) & this morning T is not moving! No movement ALL DAY LONG! Still on back...head is not out yet. Is it dead or is this normal? My T is under 1 yr. old not sure if that matters. Need advice ASAP!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 27, 2006)

...do you mean to say you keep a heat lamp on an avicularia enclosure?


----------



## OctaPink (Sep 27, 2006)

not a heat lamp....it was a day light (30 watt spot incandescent bulb). I kept the night light on.


----------



## Bedlam (Sep 27, 2006)

Has it completed the moult?  Keep the area humid and give it a few days.


----------



## Bedlam (Sep 27, 2006)

And ditch the light from now on.  Not necessary at all.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 27, 2006)

OctaPink said:


> not a heat lamp....it was a day light (30 watt spot incandescent bulb). I kept the night light on.


Tarantulas don't need light of any kind. What are the temps in your enclosure? Humidity? If you kept a lamp on the thing, it probably overheated/dried out. Avics are fragile enough, especially when it comes to humidity, that a lamp is the worst possible thing to do.

Anyway. Telling us the T's age is useless--the more important thing is the *size*. Tarantulas do not grow at a set rate, so age doesn't mean anything for them. However, if you say it's an inch in legspan or four inches in legspan or whatever, people will know what you're talking about. 

If your tarantula is still very small, odds aren't good that it's still alive. If it's approaching adult size, those do take longer. Whatever you do, do not touch, shake, or harass the spider in any way. You'll only make it worse, if it is alive.


----------



## OctaPink (Sep 27, 2006)

no lights...really? OK so leg pan is two inches. Molt is not complete... head is stuck & tarantula has not moved for over 8 hours.


----------



## OctaPink (Sep 27, 2006)

oops meant span not pan.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 27, 2006)

well it sounds like you need to keep it warm, keep it humid, keep it dark, and keep you fingers crossed! but I'll be honest with you now.. it doesn't sound great. but its possible all will be ok in the end..

Good Luck!


----------



## Bedlam (Sep 27, 2006)

Well said by the person from North Van.
The darker the place, the better.  Minimize stress.
Keep the water dish full, if you can.  But up the humidity.


----------



## davidmmx (Sep 27, 2006)

I had once my little A.purpurea (less than 1") moulting for about 12 hours. When I woke up and saw she was still trying to finish it, I took her to my bathroom (it's a very little one) and I had my shower while she was there, with hot water. The humidity went up, and when I had finished she was already out of her old skin. Just in a few minutes... 

So, if you can make this with you bathroom and hot water, perhaps it's a nice idea.


----------



## hyena65 (Sep 27, 2006)

Please let us know the outcome


----------



## MindUtopia (Sep 27, 2006)

I would suggest at this point doing what was mentioned above - place her enclosure in the bathroom and turn the shower on.  Leave her in there for several hours (you will want to turn the shower off eventually but let it build up steam first and then keep the door shut after you turn it off so the humidity doesn't escape).  Unfortunately, at that size, the molt should have been complete by now, but there is no sense not trying to see what you can do.  Hope everything works out for her!


----------

